# Me and Sonny on our first trail ride together!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Me and Sonny had our first trail ride together on Tuesday
He was perfect...he's the perfect trail mount. He acted as if he had been on those trails all of his life! He totally surprised me! No spooking...no loooking around like he was nervous...just kept walking and following the horse in front of him.

and I even took the lead at one point when the other girl didn't konw which way to go....and he was fine again.

I'm soooooo proud of him!!!


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats great...Yeah some horses just love the trail. I know mine does.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's great news, SW!  Give him hugs for meeee, what a good boy!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

of course I'll give him a hug for you Poptart!!
He was such a good boy and I can't say I was calm through the whole thing. There has been alot of reports of deers, 4-wheelers, and other animals in the trails that have spooked even the bombproof lesson horses....scary hehe.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Great! Our mares are all great on the trail (they all get bored in the ring) and you can always relax and trust that a good trail horse will take care of you!


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Woo Sonny! I love it when the horse goes "it's okay Mommy, I know what I'm doing!"


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

HooverH said:


> Woo Sonny! I love it when the horse goes "it's okay Mommy, I know what I'm doing!"


that's exactly how he was....every 10-15 minutes he'd turn his head to look at me kinda like checking to make sure I was still alright hehe. 

Yeah he was such a good boy!!!!!! I was totally surprised though because usually he spooks alot at anything he's not familiar with....(cause he does it all the time in the arena) but nope...we passed chipmunks, old broken down tractors (the old kind that are all rusty and no one even wants to touch hehe), lots of birds, cars, and he was perfect!!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Can I have him?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww that's soo good. I love when my horse turns & does that to me, it makes my heart melt LOL!


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW! I am so happy for you!! man sonny sounds like a natural when it comes to trail ridin.. i bet it was really relaxin and i bet you had a good time, and hopefully every trail ride you have with sonny can be like that one.

Good job!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> Can I have him?


hehe no you can't have him....I'd die without him  
He's my lover boy! 

Yeah it was so much fun...he was so well behaved that I've actually thought about taking him on the trails by ourselves....no other horse with us


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> farmpony84 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I have him?
> ...


sorry. I already took him... In that other post, I forget which forum... but I claimed him....


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

hehe yeah I saw that 
I'm glad you like him so much though. Maybe if your ever in NY we'll meet at the stables and you can ride him


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

catching the train now!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

yay hehe  where do you live farmpony anyways?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm right behind 'ya, FP!! :lol: :lol:  hehe jk!
Sonny is such a good boy lately, that's awesome!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> I'm right behind 'ya, FP!! :lol: :lol:  hehe jk!
> Sonny is such a good boy lately, that's awesome!


awww hehe
Yeah he's been awesome lately...and so tolerant of what I'm asking of him...I'm sure he's getting really ticked off with all my asking him to round his back hehe


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww that's good!  LOL yeah hehe Lexi doesn't like to work sometimes :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good for you guys. Nothing better than a good ride outdoors. Make sure to take some photos next time you guys are out


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I will definately get some pictures...that trail ride was more of a spur of the moment thing hehe


----------

